# Billion



## Chrys (Sep 3, 2011)

The next time you hear a Politician use the word 'billion' in a casual manner, think about whether you want the 'Politicians' spending YOUR tax money.

A billion is a difficult number to comprehend, but one advertising agency did a good job of putting that figure into some perspective in one of its releases. 

A. A billion seconds ago it was 1959. 

B. A billion minutes ago Jesus was alive.. 

C. A billion hours ago our ancestors were living in the Stone Age.
D. A billion days ago no-one walked on the earth on two feet. 

E. A billion Pounds ago was only 13 hours and 12 minutes, at the rate our government is spending and spending it from:- 

Value Added Tax
Stamp Duty 
Tobacco Tax 
Corporate 
Council Tax
Unemployment Tax 
Fishing Licence Tax 
Petrol/Diesel Tax (tax on top of tax)
Inheritance Tax (tax on top of tax)
Alcohol Tax 
Marriage Licence Tax 
Property Tax 
Service charge taxes 
Social Security Tax 
Vehicle Licence Registration Tax 
Vehicle Sales Tax 
Workers Compensation Tax
Landfill Tax
Aggregate Tax
TV licence Tax

STILL THINK THIS IS FUNNY?

Our GDP is approximately £1500 billion per year and rising. Prof. Tim Congdon has calculated that the cost of our membership to the EU is approximately £150 billion each year and rising.


Not one of these taxes existed 100 years ago and our nation was one of the most prosperous in the world.
We had absolutely no national debt. We had the largest middle class in the world. Mum stayed home to raise raise the kids, Dad was allowed to discipline the kids and a criminal's life was uncomfortable.

What the hell happened?
'Political Correctness', 'Politicians' or both?'


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

we decided to have the NHS plus welfare, rather than have kids running about with no shoes and hardly any clothes, a life span of around 50 years.freedom rather than a tied man.
possibly, depending on your view, a better lifestyle.
oh yes nearly forgot, women as equals. :lol: :lol: 


cabby


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

Wow 100 years ago there was no TV licence, road tax for your motor or duty on petrol...... amazing!


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

I take it Chyrs that you have no need of education, health, police or fire services. You are also in favour of 12 year olds working in mines and women having no rights to property. If so you would be at home 100 years ago. You would also have a life expectancy of less than 50 years (unless you are a toff).
Bring it on, I can survive in that state - can you?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

A more instructive way of illustrating how much bigger a billion is than a million is to imagine a millionaire and a billionaire each with their (usually ill-gotten) fortune piled up in front of them.

If the millionaire's pile of wealth is a Metre high, the billionaire's wealth will be a Kilometre high.

That really put's things into perspective for me - just how can ANYBODY really EARN that much wealth?

And how can so many of them apparently manage to pay no tax on most of it?


----------



## tuk-tuk (Jul 8, 2009)

Greed.
tuk-tuk


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

tuk-tuk said:


> Greed.
> tuk-tuk


so anyone who acquires wealth is greedy and that wealth usually ill gotten.
As these things are all relative are you saying that all personnal wealth or ownership is ill gotten and greedy or is just those that have more than you that fall into that category?
Sounds like a communist mantra and envy to me!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

cheshiregordon said:


> tuk-tuk said:
> 
> 
> > Greed.
> ...


If you can read you will see that I did NOT use the word ALL anywhere.

But when I look at the Berlusconis, Abramovichs and Trumps of this world I stand by the word(s) "ill-gotten" and I very much doubt I'm alone. 
In the case of Abramovich I would appear to be in the "good" company of several Russian Oligarchs who should know "ill-gotten" when they see it.

As for Trump :roll:

I didn't use the words "Greed" or "Greedy" either.


----------

